# Can Someone Please Explain This Stupidity!



## rocky1 (May 25, 2019)

Was going to pick up a couple of 6" Bessey Wood Clamps, so I went internet shopping like I typically do, and of course Amazon looked to have a pretty good deal on them. So I clicked on the link, and looked at price for one; pretty reasonable - $17.94.

But, they had links over there for 2, 3, 4, and 5 clamp packs. And, there is when I about feinted!!! Holy bat guana!!! 

(page link defunct)

I really can't even fathom the stupidity involved in that. Why would anyone even remotely look up the price of one, and then buy a multi-clamp pack?

      


Are people really that retarded? Wouldn't you just order multiple packs of one for $30 - $35 a clamp less. And, that is the cheapest prices offered y'all.

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## Sprung (May 25, 2019)

I see it all the time...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (May 25, 2019)

I do to, but not to this level of stupid. The single clamp pops up the little box where you can order as many as you want, they're all the same brand, same size, no variables there at all, why would you, the customer, even remotely order a 2 pack when you jump from $17.94 for 1, to $99.99 for 2 of them. I understand merchants trying to get rich on some items, may be eating shipping and have that calculated into their prices for free shipping, and all that. BUT... you gotta believe someone has to buy them for that, or they'd lower their prices. Even if you were spending someone else's money, wouldn't that price difference make you back up and order multiple clamps at $17.94 knowing they're all going to ship in the same box anyhow? Who's dumb enough to buy them at that price?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 26, 2019)

Lot of stupid people out there! But wait, they probably vote, also... Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (May 26, 2019)

It's not a limited item issue either ATE Pro Handscrew Clamp in 10" sells for $14.72 for 1, multi-pack prices are the same as the 6" Bessey clamps. Unfortunately the ATE isn't available in 6" or it could maybe be very reasonable. 

Best deal found is a 12 pack of 6" Bessey clamps for $182.52, which is actually $40 less than a 4 pack.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 26, 2019)

Amazon is ran by robots, sometimes they malfunction, but it's worked out I'm my favor a few times, and I have no moral dilemma about taking advantage of a robot.....

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 26, 2019)

I see it all the time Rocky. I also take the time to mention it to Amazon using the report incorrect product information link, every single time I see it. (cuz I'm bored)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (May 26, 2019)

You'll notice that that offer is NOT fulfilled by Amazon itself. I've often seen 3rd party vendors put up incredibly stupid prices like that. I recall recently seeing something on Amazon for about $19 and just for grins I clicked on the "other vendors" thing and found one for $99

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 26, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Amazon is ran by robots, sometimes they malfunction, but it's worked out I'm my favor a few times, and I have no moral dilemma about taking advantage of a robot.....



Yeah, been there, done that. Ordered a 3 pack of mechanical broadheads for my crossbow bolts, thought the box I received in the mail a tad large. Robot picked the entire unopened box of broadheads, (_12 packages_), not a single 3 pack from the box.





ripjack13 said:


> I see it all the time Rocky. I also take the time to mention it to Amazon using the report incorrect product information link, every single time I see it. (cuz I'm bored)



Do they ever do anything to correct it when you report it? I mean it's not really incorrect information, it's just blatant stupidity.




phinds said:


> You'll notice that that offer is NOT fulfilled by Amazon itself. I've often seen 3rd party vendors put up incredibly stupid prices like that. I recall recently seeing something on Amazon for about $19 and just for grins I clicked on the "other vendors" thing and found one for $99




Yeah, I saw that too Paul. And, I do understand other vendors throwing stupid prices in there, and they don't really care about selling a lot of merchandise, with the mark up they have on it. I'm just wondering who is stupid enough to buy it at that price. Why would anyone pay $99.99 or more, for 2, when you just left a page selling them for $17.94? Is that like a symptom of having graduated Common Core Math or what?


----------



## Sprung (May 26, 2019)

I think that sometimes the stupid high prices are trying to play the bait & switch game, of sorts. If you have an item in your shopping cart and the seller you chose goes out of stock, then it will usually revert to the next seller on the list. Some of those unscrupulous sellers may be hoping that it switches to them and their higher prices - and you don't notice the price increase when you go back later to purchase what was in your cart - and, boom, you've spent a lot more money for something than you intended.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 26, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> I'm just wondering who is stupid enough to buy it at that price.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 26, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Do they ever do anything to correct it when you report it? I mean it's not really incorrect information, it's just blatant stupidity.



I'm not sure. I have never checked up on em.


----------



## rocky1 (May 26, 2019)

I thought you said you were bored???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## phinds (May 26, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> <large attachment>


Actually, a lot of defense contractors were justly furious about such headlines because they charged those ridiculous prices SPECIFICALLY by government requirements in their contracts. The government procurement processes moronically required such things as ash trays, hammers, and toilet seats to meet military specifications. This could mean, for example, that a $1.49 ash tray was required to be made with material that had a documentation trail starting with where the sand to make it was dug up and thus end up costing hundreds of dollars. They complained bitterly to the government procurement office involved and were told that saving the expenditure of a few thousands of dollars for such blatant stupidity did not justify contract modification, which, as it turns out, is itself a very expensive process.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 26, 2019)

The government does do some seriously insane bat guana at times, and yes a good deal of it does cost us the tax payer dearly. No way to blame the vendor at any rate, government is the one that makes the purchase, whatever it may be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Leroy Blue (Jan 28, 2020)

P.T. Barnum - A lollipop is born every minute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Feb 22, 2020)

rocky1 said:


> Was going to pick up a couple of 6" Bessey Wood Clamps, so I went internet shopping like I typically do, and of course Amazon looked to have a pretty good deal on them. So I clicked on the link, and looked at price for one; pretty reasonable - $17.94.
> 
> But, they had links over there for 2, 3, 4, and 5 clamp packs. And, there is when I about feinted!!! Holy bat guana!!!
> 
> ...



Tell Amazon to go scratch. Buy the good, American made version from Dubuque, here.. https://toolsforworkingwood.com/store/item/MS-WSC.XX/Wooden_Handscrew_Clamps_by_Dubuque

If you purchase four or more handscrew clamps (any mix of sizes) you get 10% off. For larger quantities of single sizes please contact customer service for discount information


----------

